# My review of the wood river chisel plane



## panofish (Nov 1, 2007)

I just bought a wood river chisel plane and created a short video review.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice video going to have to put that on the wish list


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Picked one up today, cant wait to use it this weekend!


----------

